# تعالوا نقدم كلمة شكر لصديق ....!!!



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*من وقت للتانى بيحصل موقف او مشكله بيخلينا نلجأ لصديق 
وبنكتشف اد ايه الصديق ده جدع وبيستحق صداقتنا وثقتنا فيه
 فواجب علينا نقدمله كلمة شكر كنوع من العرفان بالجميل
ايه رأيكوا بقى نخصص الموضوع ده لتقديم كلمة شكر ولو صغيره لصديق وقف جنبنا وساعدنا ف اى مشكله او موقف سواء نعرفه هنا من ع النت او ف حياتنا العاديه 
يا ريت اللى يجى يشكر صديقه يقولنا ولو باختصار هو ساعده ف ايه 
يلا سمعنا هتقول شكراااااا لمييييييين
وهبدأ بنفسى ف المشاركه الجايه :99:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*ريموووون ,, يمكن كتير منكوا يعرفوه 
انا بقوله شكراااااااااا
لانى بجد بدينله بفضل كبييييير ف انى اتعلمت حاجات كتير تخص الكومبيوتر
ولسه لغاية النهارده بيساعدنى ف اى مشكله تقابلنى مش بس ف جهازى لا كمان ف لاب توب دونا وحتى جهاز بابا وعمره ما اتاخر عليا ف مساعده ولا مل ولا اشتكى مع انى بجد كتير بتقل عليه
ميرررررررسى يا ريمووو ويا رب اردلك جمايلك يوم فرحك *


----------



## Alexander.t (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*ينفع نقول شكراً ع موقف بايخ من صديق؟
شكراً بس مختلفه شويه
اللى هى شكراً الصفرا دى
*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا ..... ان هذا الموضوع دونا عملاه علشانك عشان تقول شكرا :99:


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ينفع نقول شكراً ع موقف بايخ من صديق؟
> شكراً بس مختلفه شويه
> اللى هى شكراً الصفرا دى
> *



*يا سااااتر يا رب:smil8:
يا عم ما تشوفلينا شكرااا بالوان تانيه :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا شكرا شكرا ..... ان هذا الموضوع دونا عملاه علشانك عشان تقول شكرا :99:



*تعال يا رووووك خد حق الاعلان من كوينا :t30::t30:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي كل شئ لكل شخص عرفته ​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*أنا بأمانه بشكر كل شخص عرفته بالنت
لأن
 الأصدقاء الحقيقين الذين عاشرتهم
فى حياتى
لا يستحقوا الشكر

وبشكرك للفكره
*​


----------



## white.angel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*لكل اعضاء منتدانا الرائع .... حقيقى اسره حقيقيه *​


----------



## هالة الحب (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا كنت هاتقدم بالشكر لاحد يبقى انتى يا من تبذلى جهدك وصحتك ووقتك وتضحى بكل شىء من اجل خدمة يسوع.ولو ان كلمه الشكر لا تعطيك حقك ولا يوجد فى قواميس اللغه ما استطيع ان اعبر به عن شكرى وامتنانى للغاليه القديسه دونا التى اخذت بيدى.شكرا دونا


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2011)

> وامتنانى للغاليه القديسه دونا التى اخذت بيدى


بركاتك يا شيختنا
انتى بتصلى من ورانا ولااية 
نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا دونا شخصية باذلة بحق فى الخدمة
بس تصحيح معلومة  هالة
مش سمعت واكيد مش هاتسمعى انة يكون فية قديس اهلاوى ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر من القلب
لشخصية قلما تتواجد قى زمنا هذا من طيبة القلب والاهتمام بلحواليها كاولادها تماما
تسأل باستمرار عنى
طبعا  عرفناها
*هابى انجل*


----------



## هالة الحب (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بركاتك يا شيختنا
انتى بتصلى من ورانا ولااية 
نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا دونا شخصية باذلة بحق فى الخدمة
بس تصحيح معلومة هالة
مش سمعت واكيد مش هاتسمعى انة يكون فية قديس اهلاوى ههههههههههه
اكيد انت مخطىء القديس علشان يكون قديس لازم يكون اهلاوى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2011)

دى غير شكرا بتاعت فودافون يا دودو :smile02
هههههههههه
ممممم ...
طيب هو الموضوع شكرا لصديق 
يعنى هقولك لكل الأصدقاء شكرا 
واحنا منتظرين يادونا شكرا للأخوات واللى بين الاخوات والاصدقاء 
نزلى لنا شكرا على اجزاء يادونتى :t25:
هههههههههههه
طبعا بقول اكبر شكرا لدووووووووووووونا 
عشان اكيييييييد مستحملانى دايما :t23:​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جامده يا دونا  بجد يا سوكينه  فكره جميله جدااااااااا

انا علشان اشكر مش هحدد حد معين بشكر كل واحد سأل عليا وانا مش موجوده 

وكل واحد اتصل بيا 

وبشكر كل واحد فى المنتدى اللى بحس فيه بسعاده وانا معاكوا 

اجمل تقييم لسوكينه رفيقه الدرب
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 نوفمبر 2011)

انا هاشكر صديقى وحبيبى الوحيد بابتى يسوعى
شكراااااااااااااااا اوى على كل حاجه يا اعظم واحن صديق :wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة جميلة وتدل على الوفاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2012)

*بقدم كلمة شكر لكل من سأل عنى فى غيابى سواء بالفون او ارسل بسلامه وافتقدنى عن طريق صديق
ربنا يديم عليَ نعمة محبتكوا الغاليه *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (5 يوليو 2012)

شكراً دونا على التوبك الراااااائع والفكره الجميله
​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يوليو 2012)

*فكرة جميلة اووى
وهبتدى بيكى انتى يا دونا بجد شكرا على كل مرة سالتى عنى
وعن المحبة الجميلة اللى جواكى ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2012)

انا بشكر اعز اخ وصديق هو مايكل ميكى بجد يستحق كل شكر وتقدير هو اللى عرفنى على المنتدى وهو سبب دخولى فيه بجد بشكره من كل قلبى 
وهو اللى كان معايا خطوة بخطوة لحد ما عرفت كل حاجة وعمره ما مل او زهق منى ميرسى ليك يا ميكى ربنا يخليك يا اعز اخ عرفته 
وميرسى لدونا الجميلة على الفكرة الجميلة دى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يوليو 2012)

*تلاته يستاهلوا منى شكرا جوجو اوسى ودونا وكريتك كلمه شكرا قليله عليهم
لو بايدى اقدملهم حاجه هطلب من ربنا ياخد من سعادتى ويديهم ويحافظلى عليهم ويخليهم ليا

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

انا بشكرك كل الشخصيات اللي عرفتها هنا
لاني حقيقي استفدت منهم كتير

وبخص بالشكر لصديق غاب عنا لكني عمري ما هانسي
وقفته جانبي وانه كان سندي في فتره وجوده معايا
كل الشكر ليك

وميرسي دونا علي الفكره الجميله


----------



## نجمة الثريا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليكي في البدايه لاتاحتك لنا الفرصه للتعبير عن شكرنا ...

انا اشكر كل من ساعدني ووقف بجانبي والشكر الاول والاخير لله عز وجل ... 




وكلمه شكرا لن توفي حقها ...


----------

